# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Don Bosco, historia de nuestro patrón

## sercode

_Desde que en el foro de noticias puse el anuncio del Círculo Mágico Internacional Don Bosco, me han llegado varios mensajes privados, no sólo interesándose por éste, sino por nuestro patrón, San Juan Bosco, patrón del ilusionismo. 

Así que me he decidido a poner este post, simplemente por si alguno más tiene la curiosidad de conocer algo sobre este gran hombre, que os aseguro que seáis o no creyentes, su vida es admirable para todos.

Aquí van algunas pinceladas:_

ORÍGENES

Juan Melchor Bosco o Don Bosco (en italiano Giovanni Melchior Bosco) 
(I Becchi, 16 de agosto de 1815 - Turín, 31 de enero de 1888) fue un  sacerdote católico, educador y escritor italiano del siglo XIX.

EDUCADOR - FUNDADOR 

Muy preocupado y cercano a la clase obrera, especialmente de los jóvenes que sufrían la explotación laboral, de él se conserva el primer contrato de trabajo, con su firma y la del empresario, para defender los derechos de un joven obrero.

Fundó la Congregación Salesiana, el Instituto de las Hijas de María Auxiliadora, la Asociación de Salesianos Cooperadores, el Boletín Salesiano y el Oratorio Salesiano.

Promovió la Asociación de Exalumnos Salesianos, el desarrollo de un moderno sistema pedagógico conocido como *Sistema Preventivo*  para la formación de los niños y jóvenes y promovió la construcción de obras educativas al servicio de la juventud más necesitada, especialmente en Europa y América Latina. 


AUTOR

Fue autor de numerosas obras, todas dirigidas a la educación juvenil y a la defensa de la fe católica, lo que lo destaca como uno de los principales promotores de la imprenta de su siglo.


*ILUSIONISTA*

Don Bosco supo utilizar el precioso *arte del ilusionismo*para ganarse el corazón de los jóvenes más alejados y ayudarles siendo para ellos un padre cercano, animándoles a ser unos honrados ciudadanos, y acercándolos más a Dios.

Fue un buen ilusionista, que lograba dejar a todos boquiabiertos de asombro con sus juegos de manos. 

Hoy en día muchos magos de todo el mundo siguen celebrando su día (31 de enero) y se reúnen en una cena - gala mágica todos los años, en honor a San Juan Bosco. 

EL DÍA DESPUÉS

Su prestigio como sacerdote y como educador de los jóvenes necesitados o en riesgo, le valieron el respeto de las autoridades civiles y religiosas de su tiempo y de su país, así como una notable fama en el extranjero.

Sus obras fueron requeridas directamente por jefes de estado y autoridades eclesiásticas de países como Ecuador, España, Francia, Inglaterra, Polonia, Palestina, Panamá, Argentina, Brasil, Uruguay, Chile y Colombia entre muchas otras. Si bien no pudo responder positivamente a las numerosas peticiones durante su vida, estas serían cumplidas más allá de lo esperado después de su muerte. 

Fue un visionario de su tiempo al punto de predecir acontecimientos que se darían a lo largo del siglo XX en lo referente a sus salesianos, a la Iglesia Católica y al mundo en general. 

Juan Bosco, conocido mundialmente como Don Bosco, fue declarado Santo por el Papa Pío XI el 1 de abril de 1934, a tan sólo 44 años después de su muerte en 1888 y le fue dado el título de "Padre, Maestro y Amigo de los Jóvenes" por el Papa Juan Pablo II. 

Poblaciones, provincias, parques, calles, teatros, museos, universidades y sobre todo colegios llevan su nombre.

 La Familia Salesiana es uno de los grupos católicos más numerosos del mundo y existen obras de Don Bosco en 128 naciones.



Y bueno, para terminar,  si queréis ver varias escénas de su PELÍCULA, aquí os la dejo *ON-LINE*, espero que os guste: 

http://www.quierosersanto.com/web/il...juanbosco.html

Un abrazo y saludos para todos!

----------

